# Old Memories (So LA) & Old Memories (LA) 5th Annual Pedal Car, Bike & Model Car Show



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*Old Memories (So LA) & Old Memories (LA) 5th Annual Pedal Car, Bike & Model Car Show*

*Attention all pedal car, bicycle and model car owners, Old Memories (South LA) and Old Memories (Los Angeles) are proud to bring you their 5th Annual Pedal Car, Bicycle and Model Car Show. This will be held at Boulevard Burgers in the city of Bell. We will have over 15 categories for bikes, pedal cars and model cars, Best of Show for Bike, Best of Show for Pedal Car and Best of Show for Model Car. Save the DATE! We are getting all the information, booking vendors, DJS, live entertainment as we speak.
*









* JUNE 23, 2012

Flyer coming soon


For up to date information go to www.oldmemoriescc.com or call/text Paul 323 371 9696 or Mike 323 359 4924
*


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Uniques pedal car club will b in the house


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

U can also hit me up ( mike ) on Facebook @ Oldmemories Losangeles Bikeclub for info


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

June 23 2012 Attention all pedal car, bicycle and model car owners, Old Memories (South LA) and Old Memories (Los Angeles) are proud to bring you their 5th Annual Pedal Car, Bicycle and Model Car Show. This will be held at Boulevard Burgers in the city of Bell. We will have over 15 categories for bikes, pedal cars and model cars, Best of Show for Bike, Best of Show for Pedal Car and Best of Show for Model Car. Save the DATE! We are getting all the information, booking vendors, DJS, live entertainment as we speak.

Flyer coming soon

For up to date information go to www.oldmemoriescc.com or call/text Paul 323 371 9696 or Mike 323 359 4924


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

UNIQUES O.C and I.E CHAPTERS WILL BE THERE.


----------



## FATTY_ONE (Jan 30, 2009)

TTT


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

​will be there


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Uniques pedal car club will b in the house


Hopefully I see u out there....


----------



## FATTY_ONE (Jan 30, 2009)

TTT


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt Old Memories (Los Angeles


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Last years LRM coverage
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/even...how/index.html


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Gna try to make it this year...


----------



## FATTY_ONE (Jan 30, 2009)

TTT


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## FATTY_ONE (Jan 30, 2009)

T.T.T
OLD MEMORIES LA


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

T.T.T


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

GOOD TIMES VENTURA COUNTY BIKE WILL BE THERE


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> *Attention all pedal car, bicycle and model car owners, Old Memories (South LA) and Old Memories (Los Angeles) are proud to bring you their 5th Annual Pedal Car, Bicycle and Model Car Show. This will be held at Boulevard Burgers in the city of Bell. We will have over 15 categories for bikes, pedal cars and model cars, Best of Show for Bike, Best of Show for Pedal Car and Best of Show for Model Car. Save the DATE! We are getting all the information, booking vendors, DJS, live entertainment as we speak.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt old memories l.a bc


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt old memories l.a bc


----------



## FATTY_ONE (Jan 30, 2009)

TTT OLD MEMORIES LA BC


----------



## FATTY_ONE (Jan 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Might end up coming to this one with "Skittles"


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

GONNA TRY TO BUST OUT MY RIDE FOR THIS ONE!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## FATTY_ONE (Jan 30, 2009)

T.T.T OLD MEMORIES LA


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa382/mikefranco01/5806817027_f0424e9de5.jpg


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

....


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Monster drink said they will come down and give out FREE drinks to those who register and to those in attendance


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> Monster drink said they will come down and give out FREE drinks to those who register and to those in attendance


FUCK IT! ILL BE THERE FOR THE MONSTERS!!LOL


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

just added


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I want a case of monsters


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bumpp


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## FATTY_ONE (Jan 30, 2009)

T.

T.T... OLD MEMORIES LA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT !!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

a few months away


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## raders1 (Apr 8, 2012)

CITY OF ANGELS BC WILL BE THER 4 SURE


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

thanks


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

MAJESTICS BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS

WHO ELSE IS COMING 







WHATS UP EVERYONE OUT THERE. WE ARE HAVING OUR NEW CRUISE BROUGHT TO YOU GUYS BY GOODTIMES IE C.C. AND LATINS FINEST C.C. ON 4/22/2012 WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM POMONA TO RIALTO. ON ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL BLVD. *ALL CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS ARE WELCOMED AND REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT NO DRAMA PLEASE*ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
16. PAINFUL PLEASURES CC
17. SICK*SIDE HD CC
18. THEE ARTISTICS OC CC
19. NATIVE PRIDE IE CC
20. OLD MEMORIES 
10 SOLO RIDERS
​​


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

almost here


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

TTt


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Not going to be able to take my bike.  but that dont mean ima stay home. TTT SEE U GUYS THERE


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Not going to be able to take my bike.  but that dont mean ima stay home. TTT SEE U GUYS THERE


what happened?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

dont want to show off my surprizes for vegas. if u kow wat i mean


oldmemoriesLACO said:


> what happened?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE,OC BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC
17. EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS
18. DUKES IE BC​


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> dont want to show off my surprizes for vegas. if u kow wat i mean


 all come on foo...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

. 


Vm0m0 said:


> all come on foo...


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Roll call for this show ???


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

8 more days,,,,


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

7 more days


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

6 more days


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

5 more days


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

4 more days


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

3 more days


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

2 more days


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

we got three best of show trophies, one for best of show bike, one for best of show pedal car and one for best of show model


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club O.C getting ready for this show....loading the bikes n on r way....Ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Thee Artistics will be there....from the 714 to tha 805....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Some one post pics


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST OC


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LO NUESTRO BIKE ND PEDAL CLUB


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

"Royal Desire"






GOODTIMES VENTURA HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE SHOW!!!!...:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest bike club had a good time at the show


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Old Memories (So LA) & (LA) held their 5th annual Pedal Car, Model Car and Bike Show. With the help of Cesar and his crew from Collectors Choice, our show was a success. Thank you to all the clubs, solo riders that showed up. Thanks to Sally the Cupcake Lady for giving out some cupcakes, Mike the Cholo DJ for playing the best music, our vendors Frank Garcias Hats, Mercy Cota and munoz Bikes. Thanks to Radio Station Hot 92.3 for coming out. Thanks to Monster Drinks for giving out drinks, Manual from Blvd Burgers for letting us have this event, Dennisons for donating items, thanks to Oscar from House of Trophy for hooking us up on the trophies and most importantly Thank God. 
Click here for more pics http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Best of show for Bike










Best of show for pedal car











Best of show for model


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice Pics...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> Old Memories (So LA) & (LA) held their 5th annual Pedal Car, Model Car and Bike Show. With the help of Cesar and his crew from Collectors Choice, our show was a success. Thank you to all the clubs, solo riders that showed up. Thanks to Sally the Cupcake Lady for giving out some cupcakes, Mike the Cholo DJ for playing the best music, our vendors Frank Garcias Hats, Mercy Cota and munoz Bikes. Thanks to Radio Station Hot 92.3 for coming out. Thanks to Monster Drinks for giving out drinks, Manual from Blvd Burgers for letting us have this event, Dennisons for donating items, thanks to Oscar from House of Trophy for hooking us up on the trophies and most importantly Thank God.
> Click here for more pics http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


:thumbsup:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

2nd place 26 inch street fukk yea


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

furby714 said:


> 2nd place 26 inch street fukk yea


CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Love da trikr homie dd it placw


13dayton said:


>


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

, Thanks for putting down a great show and for the Trophy too :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HERE'S A FEW PICS I TOOK FROM THE SHOW ENJOY FELLAS


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

THIS IS JUST SIKK :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LAST PICS HOPE YOU GUYS LIKE THEM :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice pics homie.....


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice Pics...:thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

SORRY FELLAS FORGOT 2 PICS uffin:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

bigdogg323 said:


> HERE'S A FEW PICS I TOOK FROM THE SHOW ENJOY FELLAS


NICE PICS!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Pedal Car World (Dec 11, 2014)

*Pedal Car Parts*

Garton 41 Coupe Pedal Car Fiberglass Bodies 
Garton Kidillac Pedal Car Fiberglass Bodies
Garton Kidillac Pedal Car Fiberglass Pull Wagon Bodies
1962 Chevy Pedal Car Fiberglass Bodies
1959 Chevy Pedal Car Fiberglass Bodies
Chevy Dually Pedal Truck Fiberglass Bodies
Mustang Pedal Car Fiberglass Bodies
Murray Lancer "56 Chevy" Pedal Car Fiberglass Bodies

New Chrome Pedal Car Hubcaps
New Pedal Car Rubber Tires
New Pedal Car Wheels
New Fire Bells
Pedal Car Dashboard Gauges
and much more!
www.PedalCarWorld.com


----------



## Six30 (May 14, 2008)

Bump.


----------

